# Lexi the Cockapoo (F1b)



## lethia01 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a spunky little cockapoo named Lexi. She's a little over 3 months old and has quickly taken over all of my free time.  

I got Lexi when she was 8 weeks and quickly found out that she was quite ill with a virus. Since she was purchased from a reputable breeder, all vet bills were covered and Lexi was nursed back to health by the vet and breeder for about 2 weeks. I got a healthy puppy back at 10 weeks and my healthy puppy started doing normal puppy things...like nipping and biting. 

If I were to estimate, I would say she is 90% housebroken. Lexi no longer has daily accidents in the house and she makes a good effort to tell me when she needs to go out. I had her on a 1 hr schedule but, since she's getting better at alerting me I have been letting her go up to about 2 hrs or so. 

This past week, Lexi has started to assert her dominance. She's (tried) to leg hump me and will nip me in the heels when I'm walking her on the leash. She listens pretty well when I correct her making the "Eh-eh" noise. Thankfully it looks like we're moving past this phase. lol

Lexi has an adorable habit of sleeping with her head pressed up on something. The resulting hair style is pretty permanent. Here's a picture my pup and her flat hairdo.  









Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely happy puppy!
Lexi looks quite cheeky and I love the disheveled look 

Val


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is very cute, welcome to you and Lexi.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a sweetie - I love the super relaxed puppy sit.
I am assuming she is 3/4 poodle, 1/4 cocker - she looks very similar to Kiki in build who is cavapoodliepoo 
Good to hear that Lexi is so healthy and happy now after a rotten start. What virus did she have?


----------



## lethia01 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's correct! Her mother is a F1 cockapoo and father is a miniature poodle. 

She wasn't eating and was very lethargic when I first received her. Then I took her to my vet, they took the parvo test and it came back positive. But, before getting Lexi, the breeder's vet had given her the first parvo vaccination. So, there was a possibility that the positive parvo test was a false positive. At that point the breeder took her to her own vet to be treated during her "virus". So, all I know is that she had _a_ virus but, no official virus diagnosis was ever given. 

At this point, the only thing that I care about is that I didn't pay any vet bills and I received a healthy puppy back. She's been in perfect health since I got her back.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. I am do glad she is healthy and happy.It's good to hear that the breeder did the right thing by you and Lexi. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Firstly Lexi is lovely and one of favourite mixes  

It is lovely to read your breeder was so supportive and caring, wonderful to read you had good support, and now Lexi is home and with her lovely new family. 

Hope she brings you lots of fun and laughter  I am sure she will, and she sounds like clever girl with her toilet training, excellent. I know a F1b puppy that was waiting at the back door to be let out a 7 weeks old but if your weren't quick enough just a little puppy wee on the puppy pad at the back door, ahh so cute and so clever.


----------



## lethia01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, me too!


----------



## lethia01 (Apr 14, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Firstly Lexi is lovely and one of favourite mixes
> 
> It is lovely to read your breeder was so supportive and caring, wonderful to read you had good support, and now Lexi is home and with her lovely new family.
> 
> Hope she brings you lots of fun and laughter  I am sure she will, and she sounds like clever girl with her toilet training, excellent. I know a F1b puppy that was waiting at the back door to be let out a 7 weeks old but if your weren't quick enough just a little puppy wee on the puppy pad at the back door, ahh so cute and so clever.


Haha, we went through that at 12-13 weeks. Now Lexi is good about going to the door and sitting. Since we're connected at the hip still, I've been getting her out before any accidents.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done to both you and Lexi .. great toilet training team  

I can feel your happiness in your posts, lovely that you both have each other xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love the name Lexi!! She is adorable (love her flat hairdo!! lol) She sounds brilliant!!


----------

